# Smoke Pipe



## Gr8tfuldaddy (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi All. Year 3 plumbing apprentice here. 2 Year Roughing and 1 year service experience. I have a question about smoke pipe, not that type :whistling2:, the type you put on venting 

Currently, there is a DWH with a 3" vent, we are increasing it to 4" as we are replacing the unit. Currently the furnace and DWH and connected with a 5X4X3" galvanized WYE. Are we permitted to change it to a 5X4X4" galvanized T. I have seen it done before, but I am not entirely comfortable putting the DWH on the bull side of the T. Are my hesitations warranted? It seems like the draft would want to pull from the run and leave a potential for spilling.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

You are clearly not a gas fitter otherwise you would know that answer. And not being a gas fitter you shouldnt be touching gas appliances...


----------



## Gr8tfuldaddy (Oct 9, 2015)

I was helping the mechanic today, he went to use the T and I suggested he not because of previously stated reasons  I was curious if I was correct and yes based on my first sentence, I am a Plumbing Apprentice  I hope you plumb better than you read


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

How about post a proper introduction.

And why is a mechanic installing plumbing?


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

And you are 2 posts in and giving a bunch of attitude... 

Says a lot about you already.

If you were my apprentice you'd be fired by now


----------



## warrnest (Apr 22, 2016)

If he were your apprentice he'd probably have quite by now.

So would I.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

warrnest said:


> If he were your apprentice he'd probably have quite by now.
> 
> So would I.


Shouldn't you have "quite" posting on Plumbing Zone?


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Play nice boyz

lol


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Debi is right. Warmest has posted no introduction


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Ban him mods. But none are here


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

rwh said:


> Debi is right. Warmest has posted no introduction


Damn auto correct


----------



## warrnest (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm quite sure I should have quit when I was ahead, but I wasn't looking.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

warrnest said:


> I'm quite sure I should have quit when I was ahead, but I wasn't looking.


" dick" insert after "was"...........:laughing:
otherwise your statement makes no sense...


----------

